# 2013 A3 news



## rutabaga40 (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone know when the next gen A3 will hit US dealers?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

lol forget about delivery dates, all we have is a concept pic from back in march


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

*sigh* it's a shame theres no hatch


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't wait, and by that I mean, I wish it were here now! But my bank account hopes it'll hit the US in late 2013. Just guessing, but maybe a late 2012 Europe release, a year later for the US. By 2014 or 2015 the biggest bugs will be worked out, and by then I should have some pennies saved so I won't have to take out a huge loan.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

x SMURF x said:


> *sigh* it's a shame theres no hatch


 There IS a hatch... -It's just that the US won't be getting it.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks better than a mkvi jetta, I d buy that a3 sedan and bag it lol


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

quattro available ? 

or is it gonna be fwd first then wait 3 years and give quattro??


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mkim said:


> Looks better than a mkvi jetta, I d buy that a3 sedan and bag it lol


 Sadly you'd probably have to put some kind of suspension on it to get to that ride height. They always show nice ride heights for the concepts and then jack them up for production


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

TBomb said:


> Sadly you'd probably have to put some kind of suspension on it to get to that ride height. They always show nice ride heights for the concepts and then jack them up for production


 Plus those concepts are on 19s (or 20s?)


----------



## rutabaga40 (Oct 3, 2011)

if we don't get the hatch, then i'm going to the darkside (bmw 3 wagon). they're ditching the a4 wagon as well.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

rutabaga40 said:


> if we don't get the hatch, then i'm going to the darkside (bmw 3 wagon). they're ditching the a4 wagon as well.


 A3 will only come to US as sedan and possibly convertible. A4 wagon isn't going away, but they're going to make it an 'all-road' style, only. Many people are angry over the loss of the A3 hatch. I know it was never a big seller in the Audi US portfolio, but getting rid of it is a great way to alienate all the people who bought the car and loved it. (my wife is furious) A few months back the Audi CEO DeNiezchen (sp?) showed up on the board and basically got his a$$ handed to him over thAoA's systematic elimination of wagons. I hope he learned something, but I doubt it. 

I suppose we'll put her in a 3 series wagon next year, as well. BMW at least still sells wagons and stickshifts.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

FractureCritical said:


> A3 will only come to US as sedan and possibly convertible. A4 wagon isn't going away, but they're going to make it an 'all-road' style, only. Many people are angry over the loss of the A3 hatch. I know it was never a big seller in the Audi US portfolio, but getting rid of it is a great way to alienate all the people who bought the car and loved it. (my wife is furious) A few months back the Audi CEO DeNiezchen (sp?) showed up on the board and basically got his a$$ handed to him over thAoA's systematic elimination of wagons. I hope he learned something, but I doubt it.
> 
> I suppose we'll put her in a 3 series wagon next year, as well. BMW at least still sells wagons and stickshifts.


 I also was interested in the wagon but I can see why they aren't bringing it. "Furious" seems a bit much (it's just a model of a car) and when you say he got his "a$$ handed to him" it's an exaggerastion. Everyone at Audi new up front that some people prefer the wagon they just don't think there are enough of them. Having a couple of people complain in a question session probably won't change anything. 

I think the problem is that the market for the current A3 is a pretty small. Bring a sedan and it cuts the market for each model even further. I think Audi decided the costs only justified one model (how many A4 wagons are they selling compared to sedans?) so they went with what is probably the more popular model. With almost any change there will be some that don't like it they will either buy the new model or move on. 

Here's a new article where the A3 concept wins "Future Classic Award" 

http://www.themotorreport.com.au/52591/2013-audi-a3-concept-scoops-future-classic-award-in-germany 

They say international release is second half of 2012 (Australian article). My guess is it will make it to the U.S. in 2013.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The reason he gave for discontinuing the U.S. hatchback is that it doesn't share enough body panels and parts with the new sedan to make it profitable enough to continue it. The 4-door cabrio apparently does however so they may send it over after the sedan.


----------



## rutabaga40 (Oct 3, 2011)

I can appreciate that they are making an economic/market decision, but for me they are killing what initially lead me to love audi's: they were different and functional. I had the S6 then S4 Avants, and would love to continue down that path, but...heck, they won't even offer the A3 hatchback now? I suppose the A4 allroad would be an option, but the styling isn't really my thing. 

Considering the Golf R, but it doesn't accommodate a rack or hitch as well as the Audi wagons. Oh well, I'll get over it and just move to the BMW... 

It was a good run, Audi!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

rutabaga40 said:


> I can appreciate that they are making an economic/market decision, but for me they are killing what initially lead me to love audi's: they were different and functional. I had the S6 then S4 Avants, and would love to continue down that path, but...heck, they won't even offer the A3 hatchback now? I suppose the A4 allroad would be an option, but the styling isn't really my thing.
> 
> Considering the Golf R, but it doesn't accommodate a rack or hitch as well as the Audi wagons. Oh well, I'll get over it and just move to the BMW...
> 
> It was a good run, Audi!


 x2 nicely put:thumbup:


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

as others have mentioned, the A3 will be coming to the US as ONLY the sedan form----as of right now. This may change, however the plan is currently set as that. 

the A3 will arrive to the US market in *late 2012/early 2013* (from my own conversation with AoA execs)


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Realistically, Im thinking that the new gen A3 sedan will be at a higher cost by the time Im ready to rid of my current A3. If i dont opt for a used A3 SB, im hoping that the new golf/gti would fill in the void- that is the "hatch" form. 

a couple of renditions:


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

rutabaga40 said:


> I can appreciate that they are making an economic/market decision, but for me they are killing what initially lead me to love audi's: they were different and functional. I had the S6 then S4 Avants, and would love to continue down that path, but...heck, they won't even offer the A3 hatchback now? I suppose the A4 allroad would be an option, but the styling isn't really my thing.
> 
> Considering the Golf R, but it doesn't accommodate a rack or hitch as well as the Audi wagons. Oh well, I'll get over it and just move to the BMW...


 There's talk of a hotter Q5 with the supercharged engine from the S4 coming as early as next year. 

That has a much better chance of being sold in NA than the A3 hatchback, given that Audi is selling well over 2,500 Q5s a month between Canada & the USA -- plenty of opportunity there to upsell to a performance version.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

warren_s said:


> There's talk of a hotter Q5 with the supercharged engine from the S4 coming as early as next year.
> 
> That has a much better chance of being sold in NA than the A3 hatchback, given that Audi is selling well over 2,500 Q5s a month between Canada & the USA -- plenty of opportunity there to upsell to a performance version.


 also, word on the street is the top of the line Q3 will have the 5 cylinder turbo engine, albeit de-tuned, from the RS3/TTRS/RS%5. How cool is THAT!


----------



## thedaver (Nov 5, 2010)

If an uber Q5 comes out it might redeem Audi, but the last time I saw a 2011 a4 wagon I fell in love.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> also, word on the street is the top of the line Q3 will have the 5 cylinder turbo engine, albeit de-tuned, from the RS3/TTRS/RS%5. How cool is THAT!


 SUVs are never cool and this coming from the guy who said his next car would be a Buick! Anyway I might check out the next A3 which by then I'll have about 100,000 miles which is about new car time for me.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

lotuselan said:


> SUVs are never cool and this coming from the guy who said his next car would be a Buick! Anyway I might check out the next A3 which by then I'll have about 100,000 miles which is about new car time for me.


 q3 with quattro and 5 cyl turbo would be cool imho. not quite suv. closer to monster mini-wagon ralley rocket. 
of course, audi will f*ck it up with too much plastic and too many foofy options, blingy wheels, low profile tires, and price it way to high for what it is. same w/a4 alroad. 
:snowcool:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Any word on the availability of a S3 and/or the availability of the 2.5TFSI? Several articles I have read indicate this is a possibility.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

GTI2Slow said:


> Any word on the availability of a S3 and/or the availability of the 2.5TFSI? Several articles I have read indicate this is a possibility.


I got this article just a couple of minutes ago so at least the article says there will be a sedan version of the S3. 

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1067411_2013-audi-s3-hatchback-spy-video

I am still skeptical of it coming to the U.S. and at what price? It would need to be more expensive than the VW R and still less than the S4 and I wonder how many they could sell. 

Another odd part of the article is this - 
_Under the hood is expected to be a *brand new turbocharged 2.0-liter four-cylinder unit with around 260 to 280 horsepower on tap*. While this isn’t much higher than the current model’s 261 horsepower, the new S3 is expected to be significantly lighter than the one it replaces, ensuring greater performance._


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

dmorrow said:


> Another odd part of the article is this -
> _Under the hood is expected to be a *brand new turbocharged 2.0-liter four-cylinder unit with around 260 to 280 horsepower on tap*. While this isn’t much higher than the current model’s 261 horsepower, the new S3 is expected to be significantly lighter than the one it replaces, ensuring greater performance._


270-280hp? Are they still stuck in the 1990's? Even Hyundai gets that much power out of their 2.0 engine for their family car. Back when the S3 had 220 hp, snoozer family cars had roughly 160hp. Why is the S3 increasing the power bit by bit when everybody else like family haulers are going up by leaps and bounds, especially when Audi's 2.0 is turbocharged.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Audi's S-variants are usually about smooth + power and luxury. Not ultimate racers. 

I think there's a reasonable chance the S3 would make it to the US, considering how the A3 Sedan looks like a great performance option. For the RS we'd have to wait for or just exercise frustration at seeing whatever it looks like on other continents.

And just to look at the brighter side of things. Modifying an S3 would still be awesome starting point compared to trying to get an A3 to reach for race track performance.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

LWNY said:


> 270-280hp? Are they still stuck in the 1990's? Even Hyundai gets that much power out of their 2.0 engine for their family car. Back when the S3 had 220 hp, snoozer family cars had roughly 160hp. Why is the S3 increasing the power bit by bit when everybody else like family haulers are going up by leaps and bounds, especially when Audi's 2.0 is turbocharged.


HP Ratings are not an apples-apples comparison. At what RPM is that power generated and for how long? same goes for torque. It's about the area under the curve, not the actual peak power. It's basic calculus. I'd rather have an engine that makes 200 hp everywhere over a an engine that makes 280 hp and redline. So would you. Need proof? Look at the numbers: A Sonata or Optima makes 280 hp and scoots from 0-60 in about six and a half seconds. An A3 makes 200 hp and scoots from 0-60 in about.. six and a half seconds. Both cars weigh about 3300 lbs. Jeez, look at the A4 quattro. 211 hp, 3600 lbs, and it scoots to 60 in about.. six and a half seconds.

A 280 HP Audi will be a hair raiser when it hits the streets.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

What the heck is this? It says A3 in the title... 
http://vimeo.com/35492355


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

gtipwnz said:


> What the heck is this? It says A3 in the title...
> http://vimeo.com/35492355


 thats hondee A3s car in TW


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

BMW E46 3er wagon with suspension. 

Hyundai Veloster Turbo. 

Golf R 4 door.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

From the Car Lounge



omoderncultureo said:


> Link


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Front axle moved ahead 40mm of the firewall. Perceptibly nil, but at least the front/rear balance a little better, especially for the quattro models. 

The concept car's front axle looks to be more ahead of the spy shot, but that is probably because the car will not be drivable in real life with those wheel arches.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> Realistically, Im thinking that the new gen A3 sedan will be at a higher cost by the time Im ready to rid of my current A3. If i dont opt for a used A3 SB, im hoping that the new golf/gti would fill in the void- that is the "hatch" form.
> 
> a couple of renditions:


 looking more like a A3, it looks like all VW does is play ketch up with audi and use Audis old car lines on there new cars 

i like the new golf thou because of this


----------

